# Rubber Cutting Edges on Boss 8'2" V-Plows



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Has anyone put rubber cutting edges on a Boss V? Was thinking that it would help with hitting some hidden obstructions. How long do you think it would take to wear out since the Boss's are heavier than most regular plows? Do they come pre drilled or will I have to buy one for a 8.5' and cut it in half and drill holes? 

I am in no hurry, so enjoy your plowing guys!!!


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have about 25 hours now on a urethane edge from mts on my Boss 8'2" V. It is much more forgiving than before, from curbs to grass. I ordered the 8.5 foot length, then cut it with a large tooth blade on a sawsall. Cut like a hot knife through butter. I left the extra length on, so it sticks out a couple inches on each side.

It has hardly even wore down to the angle of attack yet, so I'm assuming it's pretty tough.

All in all, so far I like it.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well the rubber wont last anyway near as long as urethane, but it will help with the lack of tripping on the plow. Rubber will run alomost as much as urethane, but wont last as long and has a tendency to tear.
Call me at 860-859-0739 and I will be happy to quote you a price. I have that edge in stock and ready to ship.
Dino


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

J. Thomas Distributors sells rubber cutting edges for all Boss plows....

However, for the money - I'd go with polyurethane. It doesn't cost much more to go to polyurethane than to rubber. You'll get more life out of the urethane, and that alone would justify the minor increase in cost.

And... I don't sell them so I have nothing to gain from my opinion (just so you don't think Dino is blowing smoke up your anal pore).


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Dino,

can you get those for the new boss v plows, the ones with out the rubber in the center I just have 2 cutting edges and the curve in the middle.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's the way to bring a 7yr old thread back to life..


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer;495242 said:


> That's the way to bring a 7yr old thread back to life..










LOL


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thats gota be the oldest ive seen resurrected from the dead...prsport


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

To quote an old Smokes ad..

You've come a long way Baby.....................

Quality cut. Lot's of advancements in Urethane since that thread started. 

Now have a U edge that is a bolt on that you can swap back and forth from steel to Urethane at will with the stock hardware. Works for the newer as well as the older plows and has some extra that overhangs the ends to help with curb protection. 

PM for more details

Great way to use the Search option though. :salute:

Jerre


----------



## Rtom45 (Jan 20, 2004)

Jerre:
Talk about a small world.
Tom from Behrend


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

See you from time to time crusing around. Might want to work that dodge once and a while. LOL


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anyone use a polyurethane cutting edge?


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;495780 said:


> Does anyone use a polyurethane cutting edge?


Learn how to use the search feature.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

DFLS;495780 said:


> Does anyone use a polyurethane cutting edge?


i tried it for a few storms but it just doesnt scrape as well. if the lot gets salted or is pre treated it wasnt an issue, but hard packet ice would not get scraped up at all. 
the one thing i like the most was how quite it was. no steel edge scraping along making alot of noise. just the sound of your truck and the radio. 
one other positive aspect of a poly edge is it does not dig into sod at all. even soft non frozen gravel it would just glide over it. my moms drive is a huge PITA and there always seems to be spots that dont freeze and will bring my truck to a stop quick, but a poly edge just floated over it.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I couldn't help but laugh when I saw how old this thread was.prsport


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

04superduty;497364 said:


> i tried it for a few storms but it just doesnt scrape as well. if the lot gets salted or is pre treated it wasnt an issue, but hard packet ice would not get scraped up at all.
> the one thing i like the most was how quite it was. no steel edge scraping along making alot of noise. just the sound of your truck and the radio.
> one other positive aspect of a poly edge is it does not dig into sod at all. even soft non frozen gravel it would just glide over it. my moms drive is a huge PITA and there always seems to be spots that dont freeze and will bring my truck to a stop quick, but a poly edge just floated over it.


I suppose it is more important to scrape clean so I will look into the PlowGuard Xtendors.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;497622 said:


> I suppose it is more important to scrape clean so I will look into the PlowGuard Xtendors.


So let me understand here - you bash my posts, copy my smilies, then want to purchase products I find Does your wife know you spend so much time on this site


----------

